

Alternatives to GoDaddy - Supermighty

In light of GoDaddy's support for SOPA I'm looking for another domain host. I've heard good things about gandi.net and moniker.com. Gandi.net is supposed to be really attentive to their users.<p>What are your experiences with these registrars? Who would you recommend as a domain registrar?
======
steventruong
Some earlier posts:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3384764>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3384679>

~~~
Supermighty
Thank you.

------
Supermighty
I will probably move some of my domains to gandi.net and some to Moniker. Why
keep my eggs all in one basket?

